# Help Needed



## MrsMonk (Feb 25, 2007)

Can someone offer any good advice on how to get Sunny to bring me her leash when we get ready to go out? When I ask her," do you want to go to the park?", she runs over and stands by her leash and looks at it but won't pick it up. 
I want to do this right so I will wait to see what you all have to say about what is the right way to start.
Thanks


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I don't know how to teach that, but Cosmo will do that. Samson does the same thing Sunny does....just looks at it...like, "Here's the leash..."


----------



## MrsMonk (Feb 25, 2007)

If a Golden can open a refrigerator door, how hard can it be to pick up a leash? I have seen some pretty amazing things on here. 
If you didn't train Cosmo to do this, how did he learn it? I need him to have a talk with Sunny.


----------



## kra (Oct 2, 2006)

I have no idea how to teach her to pick up or bring you the leash.
Nugget goes to the door and sits / waits for my arrive and the mention of either and or walk, outside, and Willie (as in On The Road Again).
We keep her leash on a hanging peg board by the door. She just sits below the leash and looks in our direction and waits.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

MrsMonk said:


> If a Golden can open a refrigerator door, how hard can it be to pick up a leash? I have seen some pretty amazing things on here.
> If you didn't train Cosmo to do this, how did he learn it? I need him to have a talk with Sunny.


Cosmo was 18 months old when we got him.....so he might have been trained before to do that.... He gets pretty nuts about going for walks....so I don't know if he just learned on his own or if he was trained...


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Shadow has always held his leash in his mouth on walks and I never discouraged it as some told me to. Although he doesn't get his leash, it's hanging on a peg inside a closet, he does pick up Tucker's leash and trys to walk him before we get outside.

Liberty, Quiz and ACC might be able to help.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Make a knot out of the leash so that it look like a toy.Throw it and tell her to bring the "leash",back.After she does it a couple of time,open it and tell her to bring it back to you.Do it until she gets the hang of it.That's how I taught Priska how to do it.


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Mary as smart as Sunny is, I am sure she will learn this quickly. I like what Golden/Hovawart suggested, that ought to work. Make it a game at first. She will catch on with a little practice.


----------



## Nicole&Zack (Feb 27, 2007)

golden&hovawart said:


> Make a knot out of the leash so that it look like a toy.Throw it and tell her to bring the "leash",back.After she does it a couple of time,open it and tell her to bring it back to you.Do it until she gets the hang of it.That's how I taught Priska how to do it.


Thats an excellent idea...gotta try that with zack, cause he just looks at it when its time to....


----------



## MrsMonk (Feb 25, 2007)

Kimm said:


> Shadow has always held his leash in his mouth on walks and I never discouraged it as some told me to. Although he doesn't get his leash, it's hanging on a peg inside a closet, he does pick up Tucker's leash and trys to walk him before we get outside.
> 
> Liberty, Quiz and ACC might be able to help.


Kim,
That is so cute, one dog trying to walk the other one!


----------



## MrsMonk (Feb 25, 2007)

golden&hovawart said:


> Make a knot out of the leash so that it look like a toy.Throw it and tell her to bring the "leash",back.After she does it a couple of time,open it and tell her to bring it back to you.Do it until she gets the hang of it.That's how I taught Priska how to do it.


What a great idea, I never thought of that! :doh: I will definately start on that today.


----------



## MrsMonk (Feb 25, 2007)

justmejanis said:


> Mary as smart as Sunny is, I am sure she will learn this quickly. I like what Golden/Hovawart suggested, that ought to work. Make it a game at first. She will catch on with a little practice.


Thanks Janis, you always have such kind words for Sunny. I know she is smart but I think she trains easily becaues I spend every day at home with her and we work on the training without interruption. I just wish I knew how to train her for a lot of other things.


----------



## tintallie (May 31, 2006)

I'm not sure how I would go about it as Wiggles will "bring" me an object when I ask for it by name (never tried it with the leash though). However, are you willing to always walk your dog every time she brings you the leash even when you've just walked her?? That might be the result 

Wiggles has been trying to communicate with DH and I over the past week while I was holiday by standing in the foyer and looking at us. Now he just had his walk so he didn't need to go for a potty break. We kind of scratched our heads because he did this at the in-laws house as well. Well we figured it out. Wiggles kind of gives an intense stare and pouty look when he wants to go for a car ride. But why? All holiday, I was taking him out in the car while I did my errands instead of crating him. Now he wants a car ride everyday!!!!


----------



## MrsMonk (Feb 25, 2007)

*Tintallie*

Yes, I considered that this could be a double edged situation. She might think she will get to go on a walk by bringing me the leash but she will soon learn it's just like any other command. When I ask her to sit, stay, backup or come around, she knows not to expect a reward every time. I believe she will learn to bring me the leash when I give the command and I am ready to walk her.
It's so cute about your Wiggles trying to get you to go for a ride. Goldens are so close to human, it's scarey! They sure know how to let us know what they want.


----------



## tintallie (May 31, 2006)

When we figured it out last night that Wiggles was requesting a car ride, we just happened to need groceries so we went to the store


----------



## MrsMonk (Feb 25, 2007)

tintallie said:


> When we figured it out last night that Wiggles was requesting a car ride, we just happened to need groceries so we went to the store


 
Yeah right, you just happened to need groceries.  Like any Golden owner is going to believe that. Isn't it amazing what we will do for these wonderful Goldens? Sometimes when I am thinking about Sunny, I tear up. There is so much emotion it overwhelms me. I would definately take her for a car ride if she wanted to go!!!


----------

